# Gonna' need a re- pipe.



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

The guy called mt to fix the leaking homemade fernco. Well I stopped the leak and scheduled a re-pipe for after the 1st. How many code violations and craftsmanship errors can you find?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks fine to me

Sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

LEAD INGOT said:


> The guy called mt to fix the leaking homemade fernco. Well I stopped the leak and scheduled a re-pipe for after the 1st. How many code violations and craftsmanship errors can you find?


Sanford and sons plumbing do that job?


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

504Plumber said:


> Sanford and sons plumbing do that job?


 I think that empty case of Bud tells the tale.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

A few scwinn's, a couple of bud coupling and a brand new canooter (kaneuter) valve and Johnny DIY will be juuuust fine! :bangin:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Wow. Clear PVC glue on the ABS-to-PVC connections and black ABS glue on the straight PVC connections? I like this guy's style.






Paul


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

rocksteady said:


> Wow. Clear PVC glue on the ABS-to-PVC connections and black ABS glue on the straight PVC connections? I like this guy's style.
> 
> Paul


Bwah... Black abs glue? It's yeller round here!


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm looking forward to cutting loose that B.S. loop vent on the kitchen. It comes down from the main floor, chases the drain horizontal then goes up to the next floor, one big azz trap. After 27 years, I'm guessing it's full and is going to smell great when I cut it loose.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

That is some terrible looking work there. I stopped counting at three and agree that a re-pipe is the best call. Hate to think of what it looks like for real.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Indie said:


> That is some terrible looking work there. I stopped counting at three and agree that a re-pipe is the best call. Hate to think of what it looks like for real.


 Looks like one more present under the tree.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Looks like a nice job. Some good Christmas money..


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Horrible. Just awful.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Thankful to jnosh for keeping ya busy.. where is he now by the way??


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

The pvc to abs has nice contrast.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Shame on you for taking advantage of someone! They just needed some plumber's goop on that hand knitted fernco!


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

rjbphd said:


> Thankful to jnosh for keeping ya busy.. where is he now by the way??


 He just bagged my groceries at the pick & pay.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

422 plumber said:


> Shame on you for taking advantage of someone! They just needed some plumber's goop on that hand knitted fernco!


I have seen fernco 90's. Do they make 45s or 22 1/2s?

Here is a pic of a fernco 90:laughing:


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

U just gotta bend and twist them til they fit


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Hillside said:


> U just gotta bend and twist them til they fit


 
Why did it take me this long to think of it. Just cut the fernco 90 in half.:whistling2:


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

I've seen 4" at homey depot here lol


----------

